# White Castle



## J34 (Jan 13, 2008)

I was surprised I didnt see a White Castle thread here. All I got to say is I love it. I had a #3 yesterday which is basically 10 burgers, 2 fires, 2 drinks.:eat2:

Anyone wants to share their favorite White Castle meals, or moments? Why do you love it?:smitten:


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 13, 2008)

When I go there I always get 10 chicken rings, sack of fries and 4 cheese sticks. Not a fan of slyders.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 13, 2008)

I've never been to White Castle. Is it really better than McDonald's, Burger King, or the like? I did, however, love the movie Harold and Kumar go to White Castle.


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 13, 2008)

oh Lord, I love me some White Castle, we go to the one in the Bronx, I don't even know how many we get, a lot, I know that. Me and Butch sit in the car and devour those little hamburgers and then feed what's leftover to the birds that are always circling above. I always feel sick later and don't know why I do it but I can't resist them, they are little squares of heaven...lol


----------



## troubadours (Jan 13, 2008)

i usually get a number 1 with cheese and mozerella sticks and the occasional chicken sandwich or 2 :eat1: white castle is honestly my favorite, im goin there today!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 13, 2008)

White Castle is a traditional natural laxative here in NJ. I love them, they keep me regular.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 13, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> White Castle is a traditional natural laxative here in NJ. I love them, they keep me regular.


Taco Bell does that for me.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 13, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> White Castle is a traditional natural laxative here in NJ. I love them, they keep me regular.



thats what all my friends say, but i never really have that problem


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 13, 2008)

I love how white castles are steamed grilled. Then the buns are placed on top of the patties and they absorb all the wonderful juices from the beef. I guess they're a bit squishier then most fast food burgers but I'm a bit white-castled out now. I had a semester of student-teaching right next to a white castle and guess where I'd always go to lunch?


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 13, 2008)

here in california, i have never had white castle...thats right i said it. NEVER!


----------



## troubadours (Jan 13, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> here in california, i have never had white castle...thats right i said it. NEVER!



i feel bad for you


----------



## Melian (Jan 13, 2008)

Are they strictly an American chain? Never seen one in Canada, but I'd like to try some of those cute little burgers :wubu:


----------



## Placebo (Jan 13, 2008)

Is seeing the crack addicts at 2 AM tweaking out in the far corner near the bathrooms as I order my chicken rings and sliders :blink:


----------



## Placebo (Jan 13, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I love how white castles are steamed grilled. Then the buns are placed on top of the patties and they absorb all the wonderful juices from the beef. I guess they're a bit squishier then most fast food burgers but I'm a bit white-castled out now. I had a semester of student-teaching right next to a white castle and guess where I'd always go to lunch?


At Fordham?

see above post :blink:


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 13, 2008)

nope, all the way towards Westchester Square, but I've also dined at the wonderful White Castle by Roosevelt HS. I'm so cosmopolitan!


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 13, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i feel bad for you



i feel bad for me too


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 13, 2008)

Placebo said:


> Is seeing the crack addicts at 2 AM tweaking out in the far corner near the bathrooms as I order my chicken rings and sliders :blink:




LMFAO, exactly!!!


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 13, 2008)

When I was in New Orleans I saw a Krystal burger joint. They sold sliders too. For those who don't know, sliders are the small square shaped burgers sold at White Castles. Apparently in the south there aren't any White Castles and Krystal is where people go to get sliders. I didn't eat any Krystal burgers since I spent my week in New Orleans filling myself up with booze and authentic Cajun food. Has anyone tried both? Which is better?


----------



## RevolOggerp (Jan 13, 2008)

I love White Castles. Too bad they don't have the restaurants around here.


----------



## onetrulyshy (Jan 13, 2008)

I had too many grenades while in New Orleans to try Krystal.  but i love White Castle especially their french fries...none of the other chains can beat those..


----------



## zacherley (Jan 13, 2008)

Maybe there's some sort of situational thing going on here, I grew up mostly in the midwest and never ate at White Castle for the first quarter century of my life. When I finally did a few years back, I wasn't impressed at all, though to be fair I never really liked McDonald's/Burger King/Wendy's/Sonic/Hardees/etc. that much either, so maybe I'm just a unfancy burger snob.

I want to eat at Veggie Castle, an old White Castle purchased and revamped to be an Afro-Caribbean vegan restaurant, just for the perverseness of it. Since half of the Foodee Board appears to be in the NYC metro area, has anyone been?

http://www.notfoolinganybody.com/28veggiecastle/


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 13, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I've never been to White Castle. Is it really better than McDonald's, Burger King, or the like? I did, however, love the movie Harold and Kumar go to White Castle.



It is nowhere near the quality of Mickey D's.


----------



## Placebo (Jan 13, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> It is nowhere near the quality of Mickey D's.


Yet so much higher on the delish-o-meter


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 13, 2008)

White Castle is the most disgusting burger I ever had. And I was born and raised in Jersey.

They don't call them sliders because they go down easy! *shudders*


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 14, 2008)

I love White Castle. I grew up near Chicago and I'd have them every so often... I just happened to move to a place where there are none.  *Sad*


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 14, 2008)

For those without a White Castle in your area, try checking your local WalMart's frozen food section as many of them sell a box of six frozen White Castles cheeseburgers. Microwaved, they taste pretty much the same.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 14, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> For those without a White Castle in your area, try checking your local WalMart's frozen food section as many of them sell a box of six frozen White Castles cheeseburgers. Microwaved, they taste pretty much the same.



Weell, that's a problem (a wonderful problem)- we don't have Wal-Mart either! Yet.

However, a great suggestion, as all this White Castle talk has made me curious. I'll have to look online for the frozen kind or take a jaunt out of the city and try me some.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> White Castle is the most disgusting burger I ever had. And I was born and raised in Jersey.
> 
> They don't call them sliders because they go down easy! *shudders*



God, do I ever agree. The first (and last) time I ever had a White Castle burger ... the buns were soaking wet, the meat tasted like the cow had been left out to rot before they butchered it ... and the entire thing was saturated with little raw chunks of onion. Just ... gross.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 14, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> God, do I ever agree. The first (and last) time I ever had a White Castle burger ... the buns were soaking wet, the meat tasted like the cow had been left out to rot before they butchered it ... and the entire thing was saturated with little raw chunks of onion. Just ... gross.




You should do commercials for them. Do they have the bits of bone that one finds in a McDonalds burger...mmmmmmm....bone bits.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 14, 2008)

I found this recipe on one of my favorite sites, Recipezaar. I made them for Christmas Eve and everyone loved them. My friend just made them last night for her family for dinner with french fries and milkshakes. This recipe tastes just like a well made White Castle cheeseburger.

Sliders:

1 LB ground beef (at least 90/10)
8 oz. Velveeta (cut into small cubes)
1/2 package onion soup mix (like Lipton)
1 small onion chopped fine 
2 - 20 count packages Pepperidge Farm rolls in a pan, OR 16 hotdog rolls sliced in half to make two short rolls each
appx. 40 thin slices dill pickle
ketchup to taste

1. Brown ground beef and drain.
2. Stir in cheese, soup mix, and onion until cheese begins to melt a bit.
3. Prepare buns.
4. Spread burger mixture on buns.
5. Wrap cookie tray of filled buns with aluminum foil.
6. Bake at 350 degrees for 15 - 20 min.
7. Open foil and top with a pickle slice and squirt of ketchup.
8. Serve immediately. Eat them with your eyes closed and you'll think you are eating at White Castles.

Enjoy!!

These are really, really good and very easy to make.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 14, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> It is nowhere near the quality of Mickey D's.



That's debatable. 
Source: I once worked there. LOL!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 14, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I found this recipe on one of my favorite sites, Recipezaar. I made them for Christmas Eve and everyone loved them. My friend just made them last night for her family for dinner with french fries and milkshakes. This recipe tastes just like a well made White Castle cheeseburger.
> 
> Sliders:
> 
> ...


I might have to make that before I go to BMT.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 14, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> When I was in New Orleans I saw a Krystal burger joint. They sold sliders too. For those who don't know, sliders are the small square shaped burgers sold at White Castles. Apparently in the south there aren't any White Castles and Krystal is where people go to get sliders. I didn't eat any Krystal burgers since I spent my week in New Orleans filling myself up with booze and authentic Cajun food. Has anyone tried both? Which is better?


(Opinion of course)

I lived in Kentucky, Indiana, and Ohio for a good part of my life. I'm in Florida now, and there's a krystal about six miles away.


They're clone companies dependent on the region (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Krystal-vs-whitecastle-locations-map.png) . I haven't been to white castle recent enough to try their breakfast (And I'm not sure if they have a menu), but if they don't have it: White castle has more choices for lunch, and Krystal has more for breakfast. 

The site says that they don't have breakfast, but there's always promotions I may not know about.

Krystal has a pretty good breakfast menu (I've tried a couple things: They were pretty good in my book, like the scrambler), but I personally prefer white castle over Krystal for lunch/dinner. I actually like the texture (The microwaving part? Eh. I'm neutral on it, and McDonald's wasn't exactly that much better in my eyes). Krystal has a lot less emphasis on that steamed texture, from what I've experienced. It might, *however*, just be the local chain not being up to par. Not that the krystal sliders are bad, but after I returned to the US for a visit from Japan, I ate 66 white castle sliders in a week: When I visited Ohio recently, I still ate like 14 in one sitting. 

I still prefer white castle, but they're both good. I know they sell frozen white castle burgers online (I think they have some of other products too), and I think they may sell the Krystal frozen brands as well. All you do is steam them in the microwave with paper towels and some water on top. 

I know Krystal has frozen brands with white castle, but it might just be a southern thing. Here's some links for the frozen white castle sliders if anyone is interested:



http://www.whitecastle.com/_pages/frozen.asp

http://www.shopfoodex.com/white-castle-frozen-cheeseburgers-count-p-23875.html


----------



## Sugar (Jan 14, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> White Castle is the most disgusting burger I ever had. And I was born and raised in Jersey.
> 
> They don't call them sliders because they go down easy! *shudders*



Amen! I don't understand why people like White Castle. I'd rather eat a microwave burger from 7-11. 

We have a chain here called Good Times, they make sliders that are okay, but really, if you're going to have a burger...have a BURGER!


----------



## J34 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have to say White Castle has the best fries of all fast-food chains. Burger King is close but those crinkle-cut fries are great!:eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Weell, that's a problem (a wonderful problem)- we don't have Wal-Mart either! Yet.
> 
> However, a great suggestion, as all this White Castle talk has made me curious. I'll have to look online for the frozen kind or take a jaunt out of the city and try me some.




They sell them at all of my regular super market chains, just check the frozen food aisle. It's the only way I've ever had White Castle - never been to a real one.


----------



## zacherley (Jan 14, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> However, a great suggestion, as all this White Castle talk has made me curious. I'll have to look online for the frozen kind or take a jaunt out of the city and try me some.


White Castle has recently re-invaded Manhattan; I know there's one right up the street from the New Yorker hotel, one up in Spanish Harlem, and a number of them dotting Brooklyn.

There's also a place called DASH Dogs down on Rivington that does what are essentially fancypants (but still inexpensive street food) versions of "sliders". The one topped with avocado salsa (or some sort of avocado substance) is especially nice.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Next time you find White Castles open one up and have a good look. I believe they are the only dynamically ballanced hamburgers on the planet. It's my onmy explaination for the four holes drilled in the burger.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 14, 2008)

Lucky said:


> Amen! I don't understand why people like White Castle. I'd rather eat a microwave burger from 7-11.
> 
> We have a chain here called Good Times, they make sliders that are okay, but really, if you're going to have a burger...have a BURGER!



Minus the sauce and mayo: That looks good. Of course, I don't have a smashburger. I've got hardees!


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 14, 2008)

The frozen ones aren't nearly as good. You need the mush factor that is only available in the restaurant. The frozen kind never compare. Their fries are mediocre. Some say most fast food ones are, but WC are particularly heinous. They taste like the crinkle cut ore-ida kind found in any frozen food aisle.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 14, 2008)

zacherley said:


> White Castle has recently re-invaded Manhattan; I know there's one right up the street from the New Yorker hotel, one up in Spanish Harlem, and a number of them dotting Brooklyn.
> 
> There's also a place called DASH Dogs down on Rivington that does what are essentially fancypants (but still inexpensive street food) versions of "sliders". The one topped with avocado salsa (or some sort of avocado substance) is especially nice.



Wow- you are 100% my food fairy god(father)! Man, I now have a list as long as my arm of tasty treats to try! Thanks.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 14, 2008)

I want some White Castle. I've only ever had them from the freezer section of my grocery store, but I still loved them. Loved them!


----------



## Foolish Fool (Jan 14, 2008)

J34 said:


> I was surprised I didnt see a White Castle thread here. All I got to say is I love it. I had a #3 yesterday which is basically 10 burgers, 2 *fires*, 2 drinks.


how are their fires? are they very spicy?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 14, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> how are their fires? are they very spicy?



Don't be hatin'! 

Where are your capital letters CADET? ANSWER ME! 

</What I'll see at BMT>


----------



## Neen (Jan 14, 2008)

WHITE CASTLE! tooz and i are planning on going to one..we've never been. Harold and Kumar is like our fav. movie and they sell White castle burgers in the supermarket , which are delish! I usually have to buy 2 pks. of cheeseburgers since they are so tiny! Mmmmm my mouth is watering!:eat2:


----------



## jcas50 (Jan 14, 2008)

my son went to Rutgers and when he first moved there he was excited because there was a White Castle nearby. After a year in NJ, when I would visit and offer to take him out for lunch he'd say "anywhere but White Castle." If you've never had them they are steamed and soggy, small and tasty. And cheap. You eat a whole bag full and want more. Couple more visits and you start to notice it's too salty. Too many visits and you'd just as soon have something from the grease trucks. 
Also, he said he has never been to a party on campus there was no White Castle burgers. Like Ramen, it is the staple cheap food for college students. 
It used to take bags of burgers for me to be "White Castled Out" nowadays it takes about three burgers and I'm done for the year.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 15, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I've never been to White Castle. Is it really better than McDonald's, Burger King, or the like? I did, however, love the movie Harold and Kumar go to White Castle.



I think White Castle is a success because it has a good brand name/logo. The burgers taste like they have liver ground up in them, or something. I just don't get the appeal. 

I ate the burgers at "The Varsity" in Atlanta once, which also had a lot of notoriety, and they tasted like the dried-up burgers the school cafeteria used to serve me as a kid. 

The only reliably good burger I've found is Whataburger in Texas..and even they are missing something.


----------



## William (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Denise

It is time for White Castle to invade Connecticut!!!!!!

William





DeniseW said:


> oh Lord, I love me some White Castle, we go to the one in the Bronx, I don't even know how many we get, a lot, I know that. Me and Butch sit in the car and devour those little hamburgers and then feed what's leftover to the birds that are always circling above. I always feel sick later and don't know why I do it but I can't resist them, they are little squares of heaven...lol


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 15, 2008)

William said:


> Hi Denise
> 
> It is time for White Castle to invade Connecticut!!!!!!
> 
> William



I agree, the drive to the Bronx isn't all that bad but it would be nice to have one closer...also a Jack In The Box and Sonic to round it all out....


----------



## troubadours (Jan 16, 2008)

i felt my new facebook photo was appropriate for this thread.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 16, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i felt my new facebook photo was appropriate for this thread.
> 
> 
> That is fantastic. Very cute!


----------



## Tooz (Jan 16, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i felt my new facebook photo was appropriate for this thread.



Please add me on facebook!


----------



## Placebo (Jan 16, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i felt my new facebook photo was appropriate for this thread.



Hilarious


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 17, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i felt my new facebook photo was appropriate for this thread.



HA! Classic! 

I love you Troubs!


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 17, 2008)

There is simply no better place to go after a night of drinking. When you spend nearly all your money on alcohol, it fits the budget. If you have enough money, don't be like me. Call a cab. 

And in my experience, Krystal is nearly identical to White Castle. The sliders taste the same, just steamed meat (with holes cut in the patties to cook faster) onions and mustard. A delicacy to most fast food connoisouers. You can put ketchup on them if you like. Frozen sliders don't compare to the real thing. And you can't beat the experience of dining in at White Castle; the drunks/crack/pot heads by the bathroom avoiding stares from the cooks and cashiers, the rowdy college kids in the main lobby, and those two quiet old guys talking by the window. That is my White Castle experience. Good times.... (happy sigh)


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 17, 2008)

Harold and Kumar FTW!!! hehe

i wish i was american sometimes!


----------



## Fletcher Harrison (Jan 17, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> how are their fires? are they very spicy?



White Castle fries only come in one size.


----------



## Fletcher Harrison (Jan 17, 2008)

We used to have a few in my neck of the woods, but White Castle pulled out of the Philly market for some reason. I tried to keep them open.


----------



## lypeaches (Jan 19, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I found this recipe on one of my favorite sites, Recipezaar. I made them for Christmas Eve and everyone loved them. My friend just made them last night for her family for dinner with french fries and milkshakes. This recipe tastes just like a well made White Castle cheeseburger.
> 
> Sliders:
> 
> ...



Ok, I just have to say, I made these last night, and they were really good! Like you say, they do taste like White Castle, only a bit better. FWIW, I couldn't find Velveeta, just used American cheese, nor could I find the Pepperidge Farms rolls, so used regular hamburger buns. Seriously tasted like I was having a fast food meal at home!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 19, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> ... Seriously tasted like I was having a fast food meal at home!




I have to chuckle at the irony of this 

What a goal! lol


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 19, 2008)

After all this White Castle talk I had to stop by my local eatery. I ordered 10 burgers and a med. chocolate shake. The shakes are always great there. The burgers...I've had enough to hold me for the next few months or so.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 4, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I found this recipe on one of my favorite sites, Recipezaar. I made them for Christmas Eve and everyone loved them. My friend just made them last night for her family for dinner with french fries and milkshakes. This recipe tastes just like a well made White Castle cheeseburger.
> 
> Sliders:
> 
> ...



HOLY CRAP!! I just made these for my family for dinner with salad, and THEY LOVED THEM! I LAAAVE YOU! :wubu: 

My mom said they tasted almost exactly the same (She also like the crispness of the buns, instead of the normal steam), and my sister said they tasted slightly _better_ because she thought they were less fake, being made from simple home items. I made about 24. All I have left is the approval of the man of the house. I'm 3-0 right now! lol 

Here's a pic of some I made:





Thank you so much Ms. Bunny. 

I did use velveeta, but I used bunny french rolls instead of Pepperidge farms. Winn Dixie didn't have that brand.


----------



## William (Feb 4, 2008)

Your new name is Chef Jon

William 



Jon Blaze said:


> HOLY CRAP!! I just made these for my family for dinner with salad, and THEY LOVED THEM! I LAAAVE YOU! :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 4, 2008)

William said:


> Your new name is Chef Jon
> 
> William



I'm still in training. At least I have something new to add to my repertoire. 

Thanks!


----------



## lypeaches (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey Jon,

Doesn't this recipe totally rock? Yeah Bunny!!! I've made them about 3 times since...

Seriously folks, you need to try these.


----------



## jamie (Feb 5, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> I haven't been to white castle recent enough to try their breakfast (And I'm not sure if they have a menu), but if they don't have it: White castle has more choices for lunch, and Krystal has more for breakfast.
> 
> The site says that they don't have breakfast, but there's always promotions I may not know about.



In KY our White Castles have breakfast (oddly enough, so does our Fazolis) - on the menu - sausage sandwiches, smoked sausage sandwiches and ...fried bologna. They also have cinnamon rolls and cinnamon donuts I think. 

I love WC but only eat it about twice a year because onions make me really sick, of course, sometimes it is just worth it. I also think their fries are the best, but I am not a big fry fan, so I think the crinkles and that crazy cheese just appeal to some base place in me.

We used to have Krystals as well, and I miss them. Not for the burgers, I always preferred WC, but because they had the best corn dogs in town. Sonic doesn't compare...at all. They also have wonderful sweet tea.

Alright..back to work..just had to post on this very important topic .


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you Jon and thank you Janelle for the props. 

PS to Jon, bunny bread is always the best, he he!


----------



## J34 (Feb 7, 2008)

White Castle is the only place where you can tell people you had 10-20 burgers and not feel fat about saying it:eat1:


----------



## traveldude1961 (Feb 10, 2008)

franchescassbbw said:


> Taco Bell does that for me.



Gives new meaning to "run for the border"


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 10, 2008)

J34 said:


> White Castle is the only place where you can tell people you had 10-20 burgers and not feel fat about saying it:eat1:



Hah! Best way of putting it...


----------

